

Ask HN: What is your favorite charity? - Femur

I am curious as to if Hackers commonly donate to charitable organizations.  The thread listed at http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=552647 questions donating to OSS groups, but I wanted to open the question a little wider.<p>I personally donate to the ACLU and EFF regularly.  Where do you donate?
======
vijayr
<http://kiva.org>

------
yan
I donate mostly to EFF, but should donate to more.

<http://www.charitynavigator.org/>

------
tokenadult
The American Lung Association, because my wife once had a severe lung
infection.

------
darwinw
I personally donated to worldvision.com

------
maxharris
The Ayn Rand Institute

<http://www.aynrand.org/>

------
villageidiot
Doctors Without Borders

<http://www.doctorswithoutborders.org/index-alt.cfm>

But only because a friend of mine is a volunteer. To be honest, he pestered me
about it for years but I didn't actually donate until he came back from Israel
and told me about how he and some other Western doctors had almost been
accidentally shot by Israeli troops while taking care of some wounded
Palestinians. Of course he probably made the whole thing up, since that could
never happen.

With tax time around the corner, be reminded that a donation is tax-
deductible:

<http://www.doctorswithoutborders.org/donate/>

